# Sternstunde für Klassiker: Die Top 15 der besten Weltraumspiele - So habt ihr abgestimmt!



## TheKhoaNguyen (5. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sternstunde für Klassiker: Die Top 15 der besten Weltraumspiele - So habt ihr abgestimmt!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sternstunde für Klassiker: Die Top 15 der besten Weltraumspiele - So habt ihr abgestimmt!


----------



## BlueDragon92 (5. Juni 2012)

yay mein favorit hat gewonnen 
wenn ich in nem monat keinen bock mehr auf diablo 3 hab (JA VERDAMMT ICH MAG DIABLO 3!!!), dann spiel ich freelancer noch einmal durch (zum ca 20mal )


----------



## ING (5. Juni 2012)

irgendwann muss da doch mal wieder mehr kommen, die x serie ist ja schön und gut aber nicht ganz so meine genre, genau so wie mass effect. ein richtiges "open universe" weltraumspiel und ich wäre glücklich


----------



## wipeout (5. Juni 2012)

Na bin ich froh dass ME oder Dead Space nicht gewonnen haben. Nix gegen die beiden Spieleserien, hab ich auch verdammt gerne gespielt. Aber das sind doch keine Weltraumspiele. Sonst müsst man ja Anno 2070 auch rein nehmen. Die Erde liegt ja immerhin auch im Weltraum 
Ich hoffe immer noch auf ein Freespace3... aber so wies ausschaut muss ich das irgendwie selbst finanzieren


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2012)

Da sieht man mal wie Jung die hier sind. 

Privateer 2 hätte vieel weiter nach vorne gemusst. Als es damals rauskam verband es quasi Elite mit Wing Commander. Davon einen Remake, das wäre göttlich


----------



## DrProof (5. Juni 2012)

Freelancer war gut und wahrscheinlich das letzte brauchbare Spiel seines Schlags, aber an ein Privateer 2 kam es bei weitem nicht ran. Heute ist wieder so ein Tag, an dem ich merke, wie als ich anscheinend bin...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Juni 2012)

wipeout schrieb:


> Na bin ich froh dass ME oder Dead Space nicht gewonnen haben. Nix gegen die beiden Spieleserien, hab ich auch verdammt gerne gespielt. Aber das sind doch keine Weltraumspiele.


 
Auch meine Meinung.
Wer hat sich denn diese Liste einfallen lassen 

Ich hätte ja auch noch *Modern Warfare 2* mit rein genommen.
Da sieht man ja in einer Zwischensequenz kurz die *ISS *

Weltraum-Spiele sind für mich eigentlich nur Spiele wie Wing Commander, X-Wing, Freespace, X 1/2/3 etc.
Also Spiele mit Simulationsgehalt (oder wenigstens "Anteil") in denen man im All herumfliegt - am besten per Joystick.




DrProof schrieb:


> Freelancer war gut und wahrscheinlich das letzte  brauchbare Spiel seines Schlags, aber an ein Privateer 2 kam es bei  weitem nicht ran. Heute ist wieder so ein Tag, an dem ich merke, wie als  ich anscheinend bin...


 
Privateer 2 war wirklich gut.
Aber was mich damals extrem gestört hat - genauso wie bei Wing Commander 4, Freespace oder Freelancer:
Es gab *keine Cockpits* mehr 
Hallo ?? - hab ich was verpasst?
Die Cockpits waren das besten an Wing Commander 3, Privateer und X-Wing. Dadurch entstand erst das "Mittendrinn"-Gefühl.

Wenigstens hatte Wing Commander Prophecy danach wieder ein Cockpit - wenn auch kein so schönes in 2D wie bei WC3



*ADD*:
Das *beste Weltraum-Spiel* aller Zeiten ist und bleibt *Wing Commander 3: Heart of the Tiger* 
Nicht von der Spielmechanik und der Abwechslung her - sondern wegen dem *BOAH-Effekt* der Grafik und Zwischensequenzen.
Diesen BOAH-Effekt hatt ich *nur bei WC3 und Crysis* und ansatzweise bei Battlefield 3.


----------



## Hoschmann (5. Juni 2012)

Das beste Weltraumspiel war Elite, mein Gott bin ich schon so alt 

Ich weiss noch wie oft mein Raumschiff beim Andocken an die Spacestation zerstört wurde, bis man dann das automatische Dockingsystem hatte.

Ja ja,, lang ist es her


----------



## gerreg (5. Juni 2012)

Meines Erachtens fehlte bei der Auswahl der besten Weltraumspiele ein großartiger Klassiker: Starflight von EA aus dem Jahre 1986. Hatte eine riesige, frei bereisbare Galaxienwelt mit einer Vielzahl an Aufgaben, Quests, Routinetätigkeiten, wie Planeten scannen, Rohstoffe, Flora und Fauna einsammeln und so vieles mehr. Unvergessen ist mir das Spiel aufgrund des Treibstoffs Endurium geblieben. Das war ein Rohstoff, ohne den man das Raumschiff nicht fliegen konnte. Man musste diesen daher immer abbauen und sammeln. Am Schluss stellte sich heraus, was Endurium wirklich ist.  

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2012)

gerreg schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens fehlte bei der Auswahl der besten Weltraumspiele ein großartiger Klassiker: Starflight
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Was auch fehlt ist Starlancer - der quasi Vorgänger zu Freelancer.


----------



## KaiBone (5. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> irgendwann muss da doch mal wieder mehr kommen, die x serie ist ja schön und gut aber nicht ganz so meine genre, genau so wie mass effect. ein richtiges "open universe" weltraumspiel und ich wäre glücklich


 Was würde für dich denn ein "richtiges" Open Universe Weltraumspiel ausmachen, wenn die X-Serie ja nicht dien Fall ist. Wobei die X-Serie ja quasi der Inbegriff eines Open Univers Spiels ist, denn du kannst alles machen bis auf halt die Regierungen zu stürzen.


----------



## Theojin (5. Juni 2012)

Hoschmann schrieb:


> Das beste Weltraumspiel war Elite, mein Gott bin ich schon so alt
> 
> Ich weiss noch wie oft mein Raumschiff beim Andocken an die Spacestation zerstört wurde, bis man dann das automatische Dockingsystem hatte.
> 
> Ja ja,, lang ist es her



Genaus dasselbe denke ich immer, wenn ich Elite höre. Der kleine böse Schlitz und das große blöde Raumschiff, und die langanhaltende Unfähigkeit, das Runde ins Eckige zu bekommen. Der Landecomputer war immer sein Geld wert.

Jaja, solche Spiele kommen vermutlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2012)

KaiBone schrieb:


> Was würde für dich denn ein "richtiges" Open Universe Weltraumspiel ausmachen, wenn die X-Serie ja nicht dien Fall ist. Wobei die X-Serie ja quasi der Inbegriff eines Open Univers Spiels ist, denn du kannst alles machen bis auf halt die Regierungen zu stürzen.



Ich möchte ein modernes Elite, ein Privateer 4 oder irgend so was. Ich möchte keine Basen bauen und wirtschaften müssen. Normaler Handel und/oder Aufträge, am besten 1 x Story und dazu vieeele Nebenaufträge, reichen mir. Hauptsächlich fliegen, in Missionen und im freien Weltall, von mir aus mit Wingman.


----------



## Romi68 (28. September 2012)

Ja so eine schöne Weltraumballerei aller WC oder Priv. wäre mal wieder was. Ein bissl mehr Strategie dazu ein vernünftiges Upgrade System...
Warum in dieser Richtung eigentlich nichts mehr nach kommt kann ich persönlich nicht verstehen - denke der Markt dafür ist noch immer vorhanden.


----------



## Peter23 (29. September 2012)

gerreg schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens fehlte bei der Auswahl der besten Weltraumspiele ein großartiger Klassiker: Starflight von EA aus dem Jahre 1986. Hatte eine riesige, frei bereisbare Galaxienwelt mit einer Vielzahl an Aufgaben, Quests, Routinetätigkeiten, wie Planeten scannen, Rohstoffe, Flora und Fauna einsammeln und so vieles mehr. Unvergessen ist mir das Spiel aufgrund des Treibstoffs Endurium geblieben. Das war ein Rohstoff, ohne den man das Raumschiff nicht fliegen konnte. Man musste diesen daher immer abbauen und sammeln. Am Schluss stellte sich heraus, was Endurium wirklich ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße!


 
Und was war es?


----------

